# Storm&Gambit's hoglet.



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Took some new pics of Gambit and Storm's baby boy last nite and wanted to share what I think were the best ones. He is 5weeks old yesterday and a reverse pinto


----------



## poetic (Nov 30, 2010)

Oh, he's absolutely GORGEOUS! I would loveee to have a little baby like that, the reverse pinto colouring is so fantastic. Snuggle him for me!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

aaaaaw he is such a cutie!!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

poetic said:


> Snuggle him for me!


I second that, what a precious, sweet little baby!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's precious!! You have some of the cutest hedgies Larry.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is stunning, he is too cute for words  I agree, Larry has some gorgeous hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He is adorable!! I love his color!


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful boy! Congrats!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

That's it...since your east of me...Santa will be at your house before he comes to mine....so I think I need to send a message to him quick, asking him to pick up that baby and tuck him into his nice warm coat and bring him up to me to put in my stocking.......

Running out to write the message....


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

I here you on that Nikki, that boy is gorgeous!!! :mrgreen:


----------

